# Pot Stickers



## danpeikes (Jan 18, 2009)

I am looking to make pot stickers and I have no idea where to start.  I have wonton skins can those be used as the base.  Help I have no idea what I am doing with this one.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 18, 2009)

Dan, the wonton wrappers will work fine.  However, they are square and pot stickers are usually made with round wrappers (Gyoza wrappers), but other than that - no problem.

Do you have a recipe for pot stickers?  The filling is usually a seasoned pork.  Then there is a two-step process for pan frying and steaming them.


----------



## Scotch (Jan 18, 2009)

If you Google either potsticker recipes or pot sticker recipes, you'll find a slew of suggestions.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 18, 2009)

Dan - the shape doesn't matter one iota.  The wonton skins will be fine.  Just fold them over point-to-point into a triangle over your 1/2 tablespoon or so of COOKED filling (ground meat/poultry/seafood, very finely chopped veggies, etc. - LOOK AT SOME RECIPES).  Seal the edges with some beaten egg white & steam or pan-fry them.

Again - do some websearching.  There are LOTS of recipes out there.


----------



## iamallthatiam (Jan 19, 2009)

Potstickers are just quick fix. Find some pork and whatever you have else in your kitchen. A typical asian kitcken would have something like cabbage, dry seaweed, and green onions.

Chop all of those up finely (soak the seaweed or black fungus in water first of course), combine it with eggs and the pork. Season it with a little salk, sugar, ground black pepper, and if you're brave a little bit of fish sauce as a substitute for the salt. Wrap them up and then either pan fry them or steam them.

For the skin, I usually just by pre-mix flour and follow the instruction on the back...I don't know about wonton wrappers...never used them.

I wish you luck.


----------



## pucky900 (Jan 25, 2009)

We always use the circle wonton wrappers. Little but of filling in the middle, wet the edge of the wonton all the way around, fold in half. One side is going to be straight up while you put 3 vertical folds on the other half and press the ends together. Once I find my gyoza recipe, I'll post it.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 25, 2009)

Try finding a recipe for pot stickers with a veggie filling. My old roommate brought some home from a party he went to, and they were soooo good. It was almost like an eggroll filling, but there was some dark green veg in there too. Maybe spinach. They were steamed only too. Bottom line is that those were the best pot stickers I've ever tasted before or since...


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's my recipe for pork potstickers with dipping sauce:

PORK POTSTICKERS
makes 24

Wonton wrappers - can be round or square folded as a triangle
3/4 lb. ground pork
2 egg whites
2 cups finely chopped nappa cabbage
4 TBS. minced scallions - white & green
1/2 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. ground black pepper
1 tsp. grated fresh ginger
1 clove garlic, grated
3 TBS. Soy Sauce
1/2 cup of water


Chop cabbage and set in strainer over a bowl. Sprinkle salt over cabbage and toss. Let drain 30 minutes while preparing rest of filling.
Place meat, soy sauce, pepper, garlic, ginger, scallions, egg whites and strained cabbage in a large bowl. blend well with hands but don't overwork.
Cover bowl and let chill in fridge for 30 minutes.
Lay 6 wrappers at a time on parchment paper, keeping other wrappers covered. (they dryout fast)
Place a level tsp of filling in the center of the wrapper.
Slightly wet inside edge of each wrapper with water, then fold in half.
Work wrappers shut working from the middle out, to remove air bubbles and seal edges by "pinching" all around edges.
Set aside on another piece of parchment til all are done.
(Depending on how full you fill them, you may have more filling than for 24)
Put 2 tsp. of vegetable oil in a non-stick fry pan. Heat on medium high.
Place a dozen "stickers" in the pan, flat side down.
Cook about 5 minutes until that side is crisp and browned.
Remove and repeat oil and browning with the second batch.
Turn heat to low. Put all "stickers in the pan. 
Add 1/2 cup of water and cover pan with lid. Cook about 10 minutes until water is absorbed and wrappers are translucent.
Take off lid, turn heat on high to re-crisp bottoms - about 3 minutes. (Note-some of the moisture will come back out of them
which is what's supposed to happen.)
Remove and drain.
Serve with Dipping Sauce
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

DIPPING SAUCE

1/4 cup Soy Sauce
1 TBS. Rice Wine vinegar
1 TBS. water
1/2 tsp. Sesame Oil
2 TBS. scallion (white and green) finely sliced.

Add the above in small boil, whisk and serve.

Yum!

This would be good for Super Bowl Sunday. You could keep them warm in a warm oven, on a try laying in single layers on parchment til they are all cooked. Just double the recipes based on your amount of guests. Or do 2 frying pans at once
You can also freeze these raw by laying individual pieces on parchment on a cookie sheet.
Freeze then transfer to plastic bag.


----------



## gage (Feb 5, 2009)

when I make potstickers I use square wrappers , spread them out in a line like a deck of cards so that two edges are exposed about 3/8 '' , with a spray bottle of water you wet the edge ,add your filling and roll up like a little spring roll. when you get enough cooked mix some cornstarch and water -add to skillet ,toss to coat and cover for a few minutes , sprinkle with seseme seeds and serve with a couple different dips.   Gage


----------



## Glorie (Feb 5, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Dan, the wonton wrappers will work fine. However, they are square and pot stickers are usually made with round wrappers (Gyoza wrappers), but other than that - no problem.
> 
> Do you have a recipe for pot stickers? The filling is usually a seasoned pork. Then there is a two-step process for pan frying and steaming them.


 
Could these be made ahead and frozen?


----------



## pucky900 (Feb 6, 2009)

You can definitely freeze them. When we get lazy and buy them from the Japanese market near by, they come frozen. The best thing to is spend an afternoon making a big batch and then freeze them into smaller portions.


----------



## Claire (Feb 9, 2009)

Depending upon where you live, you can buy the wonton wrappers in both round and squares.  Around here I mostly can only get squares.  I wasn't pleased with the quality of ground pork and have taken to using dark ground turkey.  They freeze very well (as a matter of fact, I have a bag of them in my freezer now).  Sometimes I actually leave out the Asian spices and make them rather bland, then I can use them as pierogi, in soups, deep fry as appetizers, etc, as well as potstickers.  The sauce, soup, etc is the spice.  When my mom was on a vegetarian kick, I used mushrooms as the filling.  If you're doing that, I recommend finding more than one kind of mushroom (dried mushrooms, soaked in either water or something like sherry or port give it a little more heft).


----------



## gage (Mar 13, 2009)

I make a bunch of potsticker meat and vacumn pack it for the freezer. I won't go look up my recipe cause I don't have one, I use two or three pounds of pork shoulder ( trim large pieces of fat ) ,equal amount of imitation crab , fish sauce ,shrimp paste , roasted sesame oil . a few bunches of scallions. You can roll some small cooked shrimp in if you like,after it is processed  Batch it in a processer or run it through a meat grinder.


----------

